# NAE - New Age Exploration



## System (27 August 2011)

New Age Exploration Limited (NAE) is a mineral exploration company with projects in the mid-west region of Western Australia. NAE also has interests in iron ore projects in Columbia.

http://www.nae.net.au


----------



## mathias679 (1 April 2014)

Hey All,

I just received a investor presentation in the mail about the Lochinvar Coking Coal Project in the UK from NAE. Anybody else had a look? 
They are offering an SPP at 4.0 cents per share closing on Friday 4th of April. They are basically estimating a resource of 112Mt of Coking coal.


----------



## lambini (26 August 2014)

I'm based in Scotland and just read an article in the FT on NAE. Thinking of getting in. What's the consensus?


----------



## greggles (21 April 2021)

Thought New Age Exploration deserved a quick update.

NAE is currently progressing gold projects in the Pilbara and New Zealand. A 40 hole (~2,800m) drilling program has just commenced at the Pilbara tenements targeting "Hemi Style" intrusive gold targets.

The tenements are located adjacent to DeGrey Mining's ground which hosts the >2.2m oz Mallina gold resources plus the Hemi deposits.

The New Zealand Projects (Lammerlaw Project and Otago Pioneer Quartz Project) are both at the soil/rock chip sampling and field mapping stage with work ongoing.

It's been a good 12 months for NAE. It will be interesting to see whether their Pilbara drilling campaign yields any results.


----------



## noirua (2 December 2022)

New Age Exploration (ASX:NAE) identifies lithium anomalies at Central Pilbara
					

New Age Exploration (ASX:NAE) has identified five lithium anomalies in two areas within its Central Pilbara gold-lithium project in Western Australia.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



New Age Exploration (NAE) has identified five lithium anomalies in two areas within its Central Pilbara gold-lithium project in Western Australia.

The company collected 5300 samples from a soil geochemistry sampling program that assessed the lithium and gold prospectivity across the Brahman, Bullock Well, and Quartz Hill target areas.

Preliminary results uncovered two “robust” lithium anomalies grading up to 843 parts per million (ppm) at the Bullock Well target.

Live price chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^NAE&p=5&t=1


----------

